# How to: Enter your system information.



## franz

*














Hi and welcome to Overclock.net(OCN).














*
*What:* *OCN sets aside an area just below your custom signature that will detail your system information. This eliminates the need to post your specs every time a problem arises. Please list your system specs so every OCN member can see them in your signature.*
*Before:*








*After:*









*Why:* *If you haven't listed your system specs, one of the first responses you might get is: "Please post your system specs." This is important to OCN members, because we use that information to help diagnose problems. It becomes even more important if you are posting overclocking related questions. *

*How:* *The first thing to do is find out what hardware is in your PC. If you built your own system you can look back at your invoices and receipts to get an idea of what is in your PC. If you have an older PC or a prebuilt unit and dont know whats inside you can use a few programs to help you.*

*CPU-Z. This program is essential for identifying your CPU, RAM, and Motherboard.*
*GPU-Z. Like the name suggests it can identify your GPU and what driver you are running.*
*Device manager. Found in the Windows Control Panel. This program is only useful for a few devices, but can be handy in a pinch.*
*PC Wizard. A great utility that lists pretty much everything.*
*PC Wizard Download. CPU-Z Download. GPU-Z Download.*

*Note: The power supply will have a model number listed on the unit.*










*
Now that you know what is in your PC, locate the toolbar at the top of the OCN web page, and click on UserCP(Control Panel).*










*Next you want to navigate to the System Information section, and click on Add System. I will cover Edit System and Add System in more detail later in the post.*










*All of the info entered in the red boxes will be shown in your System specs. Clicking on the AMD/Intel or ATI/Nvidia icons will display those choices directly under your avatar.* 
*
NOTE: You have to enter a CPU or none of the other stats will show up in your sig. If you are still "building" your PC then at least enter what you plan on installing, so the other stats will be visible to others.*










*After:*









*Please use short descriptions as shown in the first image. Sometimes people will fake their stats to earn respect. If it looks like you copy and pasted your stats members may become suspicious.*








*







You are done.







*
*
When you want to see a members full systems specs simply click on their name in their avatar. From the dropdown menu click View Public Profile. * 








*Then click the System Info tab to view their system(s).* 








*Click on the system you want to see, and all the information available will be shown.*








*Now that you are familiar with the System Specs you can Edit/Add Systems as you need to. Whenever you change or update your PC components you should update your system specs too. Just go back into User CP and click on Edit System. If your PC family grows and you want to list multiple systems just click on Add System. Just remember to give them different names to keep it organized. When you have multiple PC's, you will have an option to choose your "Main" system. This system will be displayed in your system specs while the others will only be visible in your user profile.*


----------



## Microsis




----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Great thread, should help new people.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Also, learn how to Multi-Quote









Quote:



The multi-quote function of all board based on this engine is very handy. Just press the little "+" button at the bottom right of all posts you want to quote except the last one. Then on the last press the quote button. This makes multiple quotes extremely easy.


----------



## TwoCables

Believe it or not, but you don't need to go to "Add System" first. For the first system, you can go straight to "Edit System". The "Add System" is for _additional_ systems.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Also, learn how to Multi-Quote










Yeah I like that one too. And edit.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Believe it or not, but you don't need to go to "Add System" first. For the first system, you can go straight to "Edit System". The "Add System" is for _additional_ systems.


Thanks for the info.

Honestly I couldn't remember which, so I just figured it would be Add. So it would be safe to say that you can hit either Add or Edit?


----------



## esocid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Also, learn how to Multi-Quote










I just learned something new


----------



## Asus Mobile

Very nice! Add a little more and should be a sticky. Where? I don't know but here seems fine.

I think what you started with is great but as said about "multi quote" or heck even quote. Also cover rep and any other topic that seem to be at issue. Your visuals are very good and explanatory.

Consider expanding you have a great start keep it up.

+rep!


----------



## killa_concept

I would suggest informing people of device manager, cpu-z and gpu-z for those that do not know their system specifications...


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asus Mobile*


Very nice! Add a little more and should be a sticky. Where? I don't know but here seems fine.

I think what you started with is great but as said about "multi quote" or heck even quote. Also cover rep and any other topic that seem to be at issue. Your visuals are very good and explanatory.

Consider expanding you have a great start keep it up.

+rep!


Thanks for the kind words. This "how to" is definitely open to suggestions so keep them coming. I figured I would do something useful with my 1000th post.









I wasnt sure if I should include a complete new users guide or keep it down to one subject. I have another "How to" that I am editing now, but maybe I will add it to this one, since its geared towards new members.

Personally I like short posts, but will adjust as necessary.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killa_concept*


I would suggest informing people of device manager, cpu-z and gpu-z for those that do not know their system specifications...


Very good idea I will add that to the OP.


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *franz* 
Yeah I like that one too. And edit.









Thanks for the info.

Honestly I couldn't remember which, so I just figured it would be Add. So it would be safe to say that you can hit either Add or Edit?

I just like to make sure people have a full understanding of what is new to them. So that's why I say, "Click on Edit System, and then if you have any additional systems, click Add System."

I mean, it's true that they can start with either one, but I have this belief that if I say it like this, then there will never be any confusion for them in the future (not everyone is independent).


----------



## Miki

Very well done. I love that you used images to give new members visual instuctions on what to do. I vote this should be made into a sticky.









edit to add: I PM'd Chipp and asked it to be a sticky and he said:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp*
I agree, consider it stuck!

^___^ Thank you Chipp!


----------



## philhalo66

should sticky this


----------



## Brianwulf

What if you have a dedicated physx card?


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brianwulf* 
What if you have a dedicated physx card?

Then you can try to squeeze it in somehow. It'll probably fit. Or, you can just put it in the "Other Information" text box.


----------



## Paul Bunyan

Thanks for info.............


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump for a great guide. BTW, I linked to your thread in the thread in my sig. Great work.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Very informative. Bump for our new members.


----------



## Derwo0d

Thanks


----------



## gps4213

Just checking to see if I did my system sig right.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gps4213* 
Just checking to see if I did my system sig right.

Looks nice.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

mine is sorta right but everthings stock so i wouldn't bother with min at all :/. great tut though THUMBS UP


----------



## Lord Xeb

Nice job bro. +rep


----------



## voltz

Could some tell me what tags to use to get the layout of my sig the same as everyone else's here on overc... , I should be able to figure this out, god knows Iv done enough Html & CSS based web design, but I'm not that well up on BBcode so if someone could help I'd be grateful, 
Cheers

edit: nevermind its fine, it just didn't show up right in the preview -so much for that lol


----------



## TwoCables

This guide needs to be perfected. For one, clicking "Add System" is more for when adding additional systems. For the first system, click "Edit System" since that's how to edit your default system.

Not only that, but this guide needs to say "when you do this, your system will appear in your signature just like it does for everyone else".


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *voltz*


Could some tell me what tags to use to get the layout of my sig the same as everyone else's here on overc... , I should be able to figure this out, god knows Iv done enough Html & CSS based web design, but I'm not that well up on BBcode so if someone could help I'd be grateful, 
Cheers

edit: nevermind its fine, it just didn't show up right in the preview -so much for that lol


That's the thing: it doesn't show in the preview.


----------



## voltz

cheers for the quick reply TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


Not only that, but this guide needs to say "when you do this, your system will appear in your signature just like it does for everyone else".


True saves noobs like me making post like my previous...


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:



Originally Posted by *voltz*


cheers for the quick reply TwoCables


You're quite welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *voltz*


True saves noobs like me making post like my previous...


Indeed. Perhaps he'll see these replies and do something about it.


----------



## BradleyW

Twocables rules. Anyway, welcome new member


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Twocables rules. Anyway, welcome new member









Ha, far from it. But it's fun to fool everyone.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Very nice How to! + rep for ya!


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwoCables*


This guide needs to be perfected. For one, clicking "Add System" is more for when adding additional systems. For the first system, click "Edit System" since that's how to edit your default system.

Not only that, but this guide needs to say "when you do this, your system will appear in your signature just like it does for everyone else".


I will keep a closer eye on this thread in the future. I have noted peoples suggestions and will plan an update as soon as possible.

I never liked the poor quality of my screenshots, so those will be first to be changed.

I will include a before and after shot of the "system specs" as was suggested and give the sticky more of an ending.

To all the new members posts I missed. Welcome to OCN!!!!

Franz
*
EDIT: 8/30/09 I updated the OP with new screenshots and added info. Please let me know if you think there should be any more changes.*


----------



## bitbyter

Hello. Testing sig


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bitbyter* 
Hello. Testing sig

Looks good


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bitbyter* 
Hello. Testing sig

Looks right to me. Welcome to OCN!


----------



## Ghost_N3D

Thanks, very helpful


----------



## splatmantom

Just testing sig


----------



## IEATFISH

Looks very nice.


----------



## IEATFISH

Bump. Also may want to add PCWizard for finding PC information.


----------



## heelsparky0501

this should be stickied


----------



## folk-it-up

sweet this helped a lot, just joined OCN yesterday


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


sweet this helped a lot, just joined OCN yesterday


Welcome to OCN! Be sure to read the Site Features guide in my sig if you haven't yet.


----------



## folk-it-up

hmm.. is there a certain number of areas you have to fill out on the system specs form for your specs to show up on your sig? cus i only have 3 parts filled out since i only have 3 parts right now, psu, case and mouse


----------



## Lord Xeb

Good going man.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


hmm.. is there a certain number of areas you have to fill out on the system specs form for your specs to show up on your sig? cus i only have 3 parts filled out since i only have 3 parts right now, psu, case and mouse










I don't think so... Make sure when you post that the option below your post under Miscellaneous Options says Show your signature.


----------



## franz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *folk-it-up*


hmm.. is there a certain number of areas you have to fill out on the system specs form for your specs to show up on your sig? cus i only have 3 parts filled out since i only have 3 parts right now, psu, case and mouse










Well the mouse doesnt show up in your sig, but will show up in specs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


I don't think so... Make sure when you post that the option below your post under Miscellaneous Options says Show your signature.


Do this and dont forget to fill out System Title and click save changes as well. If you skip one of those steps I dont think it show up.

Let me know which step you missed, and I will update the instructions.


----------



## One_Winged_Angel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *philhalo66*


should sticky this


I concur!


----------



## folk-it-up

its not showin up yet, "show sig" is checked and i saved changes, i guess it does require more parts or maybe main parts like cpu and mobo, i'd put what i'ma get but i dont want people askin me questions on the parts when i really dont hve em but so far i've boughten exactly everything i have of my list of wat i want my build to be


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
its not showin up yet, "show sig" is checked and i saved changes, i guess it does require more parts or maybe main parts like cpu and mobo, i'd put what i'ma get but i dont want people askin me questions on the parts when i really dont hve em but so far i've boughten exactly everything i have of my list of wat i want my build to be

If you've bought them, go ahead and put them in. You could even put a tag by them that says [bought] or [purchased] just so people know.

edit: wait, you're from Pharr? I lived Edinburg and Palmview for a year or so and all around there (Corpus, Brownsville) for a couple.

double edit: I can see your system when I click on your profile so it is saving.


----------



## SpankyFantastic

Great post, funny that my system specs haven't shown up either. Maybe it's because I just joined like 10hrs ago LOL.

Anyways, great info, helped me make sure I didn't do anything wrong on my end. Great community here.

::Edit::

Ha ha, just added some more info about my system and lo and behold it shows up in this post. I guess there is a minimum amount of info perhaps?

+rep for the help.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *folk-it-up* 
its not showin up yet, "show sig" is checked and i saved changes, i guess it does require more parts or maybe main parts like cpu and mobo, i'd put what i'ma get but i dont want people askin me questions on the parts when i really dont hve em but so far i've boughten exactly everything i have of my list of wat i want my build to be


Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpankyFantastic* 
Great post, funny that my system specs haven't shown up either. Maybe it's because I just joined like 10hrs ago LOL.

Anyways, great info, helped me make sure I didn't do anything wrong on my end. Great community here.

::Edit::

Ha ha, just added some more info about my system and lo and behold it shows up in this post. I guess there is a minimum amount of info perhaps?

+rep for the help.

Thanks for the notes guys. I will test this later when I get home, and update the thread accordingly.

*
EDIT: Okay after some fooling around it looks like at the very minimum you need to enter a CPU. If you fill out every single box except for CPU nothing will show up.*

I will add this info to the OP.


----------



## folk-it-up

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
If you've bought them, go ahead and put them in. You could even put a tag by them that says [bought] or [purchased] just so people know.

edit: wait, you're from Pharr? I lived Edinburg and Palmview for a year or so and all around there (Corpus, Brownsville) for a couple.

double edit: I can see your system when I click on your profile so it is saving.


wow really? who would've known, wish we had a Microcenter over here, but at least we got CompUSA, cus best buy's prices are bs


----------



## deXypher

Really helpful. Now I just hope I entered everything correctly. Lol. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deXypher* 
Really helpful. Now I just hope I entered everything correctly. Lol. Thanks for the thread.

Looks good to me. Welcome to OCN.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

why was this unstuck? Good guide


----------



## franz

It wasnt unstuck per se. Just moved about a bit.









http://www.overclock.net/new-members...ions-must.html

http://www.overclock.net/new-members...n-central.html


----------



## jerry789

thnks


----------



## Rebound

Hi,

This is only my second post so forgive me if it's not helpful.

For obtaining thorough system information I recommend Everest Ultimate Edition trialware. I should think that once system configuration is finalized, one should only need a report once* if one doesn't wish to purchase the software; you could download it again at another time for a new report. See my sig. Every bit of information listed below I simply copied from a report file generated by Everest and pasted it into the fields, easy peasy. (Incidentally, if you notice any information in the wrong place, missing, incomplete, etc. please feel free to let me know so I can correct it.

_*at least for this purpose, although there are many other useful functions_

HTH

Rebound


----------



## Metal425

This should be stickied for new OCN members.


----------



## franz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebound* 
Hi,

This is only my second post so forgive me if it's not helpful.

For obtaining thorough system information I recommend Everest Ultimate Edition trialware. I should think that once system configuration is finalized, one should only need a report once* if one doesn't wish to purchase the software; you could download it again at another time for a new report. See my sig. Every bit of information listed below I simply copied from a report file generated by Everest and pasted it into the fields, easy peasy. (Incidentally, if you notice any information in the wrong place, missing, incomplete, etc. please feel free to let me know so I can correct it.

_*at least for this purpose, although there are many other useful functions_

HTH

Rebound

That is a very good suggestion and I will add it to the guide. Thank you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metal425* 
This should be stickied for new OCN members.










It is included with IEATFISH's guide. It used to have its own sticky, but a lot of the stickies have been condensed into single threads.


----------



## QD Spaz

Great information! Clearly stated! Awesome work.


----------



## ddd778

Thanks for the help, it was clear and straight to the point.


----------



## LordGamma

I'm not seeing the UserCP section so that I can follow this guide help please


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordGamma*
> 
> I'm not seeing the UserCP section so that I can follow this guide help please


This will help









http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## dhrandy

Images not working.


----------

